# Willow Lake



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

FishMogul and I met up and made the long drive down to Willow Lake. We arrived in awe when the sun was rising. A recent burn has scarred the mountain but it was still a sight for tired eyes!

























After a few casts it was apparent that the lake had recently been planted. It was fish after fish till we got tired of it. All SNITs. We had gone for the Tiger Trout and had only caught one so we went searching for them. They were easy to find in the crystal clear water and were stacked up near the inlet. I noticed one had a long piece of line hanging from it and some weeds attached to the end. I chased him for about 50 yards :lol: and I finally snagged the weeds and the fish. I removed the hook from its mouth, a decent tiger about 17 inches long. The insect life at Willow is unreal. There were cased caddis all over the place and some big nymphs swimming around too. The fish were well fed and could see us easily as we threw all sorts of things at them. We did manage a couple tigers and they had some of the most awesome coloring i've ever seen. 
























On the way up we passed what I assume is Ferron Creek and saw some really good holes so we fished it on the way down. We threw pointers and caught quite a few pretty cutts. 








































Me retrieving a snagged lucky. :mrgreen: 








































All in all it was a really good day.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

those tigers do have some amazing colors on them.. How far is Willow Lake? Looks like an awesome trip. I'm pumped for our next adventure.

hounddog


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice! Great pics! Looks like a great little stream, I need to hit more of those.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That Willow is a pretty little place...  

And, some nice fish out of that stream....good report !


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome photos, looks like a great trip.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hounddog said:


> those tigers do have some amazing colors on them.. How far is Willow Lake? Looks like an awesome trip. I'm pumped for our next adventure.
> 
> hounddog


Thanks guys! It was a fun trip. Ferron is right around three hours from Orem. Then its a half hour up the canyon. Four and a half hours from Salt Lake I bet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are some beautiful tigers, thanks for the report.


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

Nor_Tah said:


> Thanks guys! It was a fun trip. Ferron is right around three hours from Orem. Then its a half hour up the canyon. Four and a half hours from Salt Lake I bet.


I have never been down that way before but when we went to Ferron Reservoir we would go up and over I think it was Mayfield canyon on a pretty good dirt road over the skyline summit then down into ferron reservoir Not sure how far away willow is from that or if it saves any time but it seems like it would


----------



## fishnclimber (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the report, I think I am heading down that way this next weekend. It looks like it will be a good choice.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report. Looks like some beautiful fish. Those dang lucky craft again???


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Nice report. Looks like some beautiful fish. Those dang lucky craft again???


We had a good time... I have to say that is a helluva drive down there. The colors on the Tigers were amazing just wish we could have pulled more out. and The Ferron creek had some sweet little runs.... and happy to report no LC's Lost :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That creek has always looked good to me but just so many options down that way and so little time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics Kyle......I'm jealous.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice report, sounds like it was a fun trip. Those tigers had some amazing colors. I'm bumed I couldn't join you.


----------

